# BBW/SSBBW using public electric scooter:)



## anonymous.viewerun (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if there are BBW/SSBBW here that were brave enough to try these new convenient electric scooters spread around the cities  The usage is quite simple just downloading app to your smartphone connect with bank account card and you are ready to go I think it is relatively cheap and a lot of curvy beauties would enjoy to be carried around rather than be tried just walking long distances The question is if any of girls 400 lbs and more already tried it ? I know that some of these scooters are heavy duty and have weight limit up to 260 lbs  the problem is that not each beauty weight is so small and why bigger girls have to be always be in bad position to use such a stuff:/ I saw woman like 300 lbs so not much heavier than that heavy duty e- scooter weight capacity but unfortunately the scooters in place where she wanted to start ride had only those weaker ones... She just took what was accessible and rode it I saw the whole floor bent quite a lot when she step on it but it carried her I think that if it will not break under the full weight of woman then overloading it even by 200 lbs or more should not scare the girls that much. I think it is not a riding women business when engine is struggling a bit more or a bit less or when battery die faster or later if we are talking about breaking efficiency then I think it is not a problem too cause overloaded scooter will simply not reach full speed so heavier girl more overload, more overload less speed, less speed less problems with breaking Does any of girls here already tried any of those scooters???
Please write your experience your height, weight, weight limit of scooter and how it was handling your weight on even and uneven ground, on grass, concrete, going on flat ground or uphill


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 7, 2021)

those kind of scooter, i do not see a 500 lady swinging in those at the moment


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Sep 5, 2021)

Once the momentum builds up those small brakes and wheels are not going to stop them.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Oct 21, 2021)

There will bo no issue with breaking since they will not be able to accelerate up to high speeds since they would overload these small scooters that much that these small engines would simply not be able to pull them that fast. Anyway I do not think such a beauties would like to travel that fast  I think it would be great to see them on these anyway because it would be stanning view seeing small scooter struggling to hold their weight and them not have to force them self to walk around. If the battery would need to be charged more often then who cares if it could serve those beauties to do not get tired and us admire them forcing those small thing to cary them around


----------

